# Southern Ohio/Cincinnati MnT June 26th



## LachOween (Sep 18, 2006)

Sunday June 26th from 1 to 7pm

Wiper motor prop Make N Take

We will learn about how to use wiper motors to make your props move, different motions can be attained with different setups. So come learn how to use them and walk away with a wiper motor setup for your own prop. Complete details can be found on our group page.


----------

